# Map of Arda?



## Tatarica (Apr 2, 2005)

It appears I have only questions and questions....
After I read "The Silmarillion" only one thing got me questioning the most:
"How the map of Arda really looks?"

I know that the author somewhat explained where each territory can be, but I never could imagine it on a map.

I don't know if it makes any sense to you, but I hope it does.
Can anyone help me out? Anyone has a map I can check? Or to explain me (using North, South, West, East)

I really hope that someone will answer my call, this question of mine has been in my mind for too long without an answer


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 2, 2005)

Check out the links on This Thread


----------



## Tatarica (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes, indeed I have saw that thread, but still, without the big picture, little fragments don't make any sense. (or I don't make any sense, either way)


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok. I don't know of any other maps online as many have had to be taken down.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Apr 2, 2005)

Try Google image search "arda".


----------



## Tatarica (Apr 2, 2005)

A great ideea and thanks!
But how do I know they are authentic?
Oh well... I found one that looks very promicing
http://www.girsacrew.it/gdr/varie/mappe/mappa%20arda.jpg
Anybody can tell me if its right?


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Apr 2, 2005)

That's the one I like to use. There were some questions raised about it in this thread, but it helps. It has features from different Ages. There's another link in that thread, but I'll put it here: http://www.tolkienonline.com/gallery/gallery_item.cfm?ID=458 It's a Karen Wynn Fonstad map.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 3, 2005)

You can try this one,I use this url when I need something...it is not that bad: 

_http://brendoman.com/honzo/lotr/maps.htm_


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 5, 2005)

This is the map of The Encyclopedia of Arda. It is not the best I have ever seen but it may be useful:

Link


----------



## Alatar (Apr 6, 2005)

Here are 4 maps for every age (though the fourth is "rough")
First age 
Second age 
Third age 
Fourth age 
Just some help to get it all figured out.
BTW: I love the fact that morder is under water.


----------



## Adanedhel (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anybody knows where Hanetovanen is?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 21, 2011)

Adanedhel said:


> Does anybody knows where Hanetovanen is?


 
I've never heard of Hanetovanen, where did you hear of it? It may be a fan fic place.


----------



## Adanedhel (Dec 22, 2011)

just from a guy. maybe it's a place from the earliest maps of tolkien, before 1950


----------



## Mike (Dec 24, 2011)

Fonstad's maps are always the best source to go too. And she did include full-world maps in _​The Atlas of Middle-Earth._


----------



## DerBerggeist (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, the best maps you'll find anywhere are Fonstad's maps in _Atlas of Middle-earth_​. It's fantastic!


----------



## Miguel (Sep 6, 2018)

Although it is referred to as a fortress, I like to think about this place being as large as, if not larger than Mordor, like an underground country. Reaching far into the north and around the Ered Engrin. It's like the kind of place one would like to hang out for a while just for kicks and would turn out being an extremely bad experience. Realistically speaking, one would most likely go insane after a couple of hours in.


----------

